# 2005 Bombardier quad belt slippage?



## Myarmistired (Nov 24, 2011)

So I went and hopped on my mom’s ATV this thanksgiving just to air it out and I’ve noticed the trans seems like it is slipping. I tried driving it around on flat ground for a while thinking maybe it would get better, but no deal it still slips. The quad has 154 hours on it since she bought it new and has never been beat on. 

How often should these belts be changed? Should I just get an aftermarket Dayco or just go to the dealer?


----------

